# Beavertail Final Attack sneak boat



## flatsmaster (Jan 25, 2015)

Anybody used 1 of these ??? Opinions ... I no its not gonna be like my king size bed but im 6'3 and my boy 6'5 can we manage 4 to 5 hr hunt in 1 .... I no about the momarsh and other brands that are bigger just curious about this 1 for the price ... thx


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 25, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> Anybody used 1 of these ??? Opinions ... I no its not gonna be like my king size bed but im 6'3 and my boy 6'5 can we manage 4 to 5 hr hunt in 1 .... I no about the momarsh and other brands that are bigger just curious about this 1 for the price ... thx



I like the marsh rat better, and the Four Rivers refuge runner the best. The FA and the Marsh Ratt will be a tight fit I think.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 25, 2015)

Heck, build a hybrid duck boat. That's my vote.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 25, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Heck, build a hybrid duck boat. That's my vote.



X2. Yall need a pantoon boat


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a gator trax ... Looking for something to possible use in protected open deep water ...


----------



## mschlapa (Jan 25, 2015)

I hunted out of the stealth 2000 last week in Arkansas, 2 guys and a dog with enough room. Thinking of getting one myself now


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm partial to the beaver tail phantom.  I have a phantom and my buddy has a final attack.  It's comfy but much more cumbersome and harder to hide due to size


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 25, 2015)

Thx for the input .... Appreciate the info


----------



## TechTroutBum (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm 6'5" and I have no trouble fitting in mine.  How deep of water are you talking about?  It's not a diver layout boat, it's a marsh layout boat.  I wouldn't take it out in the middle of one of our large reservoirs.


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> I have a gator trax ... Looking for something to possible use in protected open deep water ...



The FA is fine if you are hunting in a marshy area and fairly shallow/still water.   It is more of waterborne layout blind.   If you are hunting in the middle of deep water, I would just save up and buy a true layout boat.   I think you are going to be disappointed if you buy the final attack to try to "layout" hunt out of it.  It isn't really low profile.  Look up people hunting out of both on youtube.  I haven't looked, but I'm sure someone has  a FA on there.  You can see a huge difference between that boat and the low profile butter bean shaped boats when they are in the water.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 26, 2015)

TechTroutBum said:


> I'm 6'5" and I have no trouble fitting in mine.  How deep of water are you talking about?  It's not a diver layout boat, it's a marsh layout boat.  I wouldn't take it out in the middle of one of our large reservoirs.



This is true.  I hunt mine a lot in rice fields when mallards get pit shy.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jan 27, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'm partial to the beaver tail phantom.  I have a phantom and my buddy has a final attack.  It's comfy but much more cumbersome and harder to hide due to size



You run a motor on your phantom or just strap to the big boat and off load in the spot?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2015)

quacksmacker09 said:


> You run a motor on your phantom or just strap to the big boat and off load in the spot?



The Phantom is a kayak shape, it doesn't have A transom like a FA


----------

